# My dearest General...



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I can't write it. It's too hard. I miss you so much. I counted down the days and thought of all the beautiful things to say to you. We have been apart for one year.

Your little brother, Jax, is doing his job you sent him to do for your Mom. He kisses every tear away and puts love back into my heart. We are headed to the beach on Monday a place were all our souls can come together again. Please visit me in my dreams. 

We love you and Belle so very much. I have some wonderful friends on this board who have helped me so much this year and following. I know that you are friends with their lovies, please take care of them my big boy. 

We are forever together, nothing can tear us apart.

You will always be my dearest, General.

Love, Mammy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We never stop loving them, do we. I iknow many people thing it strange that we grieve so much for "just a dog", but they hae no understanding of what those dogs brought into our lives. It breaks my heart every time I lose one, but I would not hae missed out on the love and joy they gave me for anything and even tho those kind of people will never feel our grief, it is sad they will never know the love and joy they missed out on by just "haing a dog."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nath, I am so sorry for the sadness you are feeling. I feel there is no greater gift than the unconditional love that a dog gives us. They come into our lives to give us love, joy, they make us better human beings. When they leave they take a piece of us with them but forever hold a very special place in our heart. His spirit lives on forever in your heart.

There is a saying, _it is better to have loved and lost than to not have loved at all_. General came into your life for a reason, if he hadn't, you would have missed out on so much love and happiness.

General, I hope you will check on my boy for me, tell him we miss him and love him please.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you on this hard day.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you today Nat on this very difficult day........

Hugs to your and your babies!!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Nath, I'm so sorry for your loss of General, I've found that it doesn't matter how long it is since our beloved companions have left us, the heartache for them continues. I send my deepest condolences to you on this special day.
You have given me so much support with my losses, and I really feel for you today, I have tears in my eyes coz I know the pain you are going through today. Stay strong. x
I'm sure your General and all our boys and girls are the best of friends, and are all enjoying each others company, as we do on this forum. I will light a candle for General and for you Nath. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I understand your sadness. It is so hard. I am glad you have Jax to help with golden love while your heart is broken. Lots of thoughts going your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I so understand how you feel. Sending hugs and good wishes.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this incredibly sad and difficult day  I really hope that General sends you a little sign that he's doing okay!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know very well what is in your heart today. Our goldens brought so much love in our lives to last forever. It is not that we want to be sad, it is just we miss them so much. I hope Jax is up to his task to help you find the peace. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I agree that people really lose out on such a special love. It's the love that makes me handle things better. General and Belle were brought into this earth with out my decision, but I know without a doubt they received more love from me. I can't imagine them not in my heart ever.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, I thought I posted before. Sorry to be so late! Thinking of you on this sad day. I can't imagine what it's like to loose two so close together. Praying that both Belle and General visit you in your dreams! Hugs


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know very well what is in your heart today. Our goldens brought so much love in our lives to last forever. It is not that we want to be sad, it is just we miss them so much. I hope Jax is up to his task to help you find the peace. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


You know, I told myself not to cry that General would not want me to be sad over him. He was that kind of person-pup. BUT he did send me the Jax-man. And Jolie has been just as devoted as ever. They both have licked away some extra tears today.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

You just never forget. Peace and Hugs. Patrice


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. It is still so odd for me to think that he is gone. Much less then he has been gone for a year.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely understand the feeling! Been feeling the same for the past week! Still its like a nightmare!



Nath said:


> Thanks guys. It is still so odd for me to think that he is gone. Much less then he has been gone for a year.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that your happier times and memories of these get you through this tough time - no matter how much we think we are prepared for these anniversaries the pain still hits us hard.

I am sure that General will always continue to watch over you all as he plays with his friends at the bridge

Sleep softly General


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending lots of comforting thoughts and prayers during this sad time.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Pat


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

We have been in Galveston this week which was the last family vacation we did with Belle and General last April. It was a great decision because the pups love this place. It has shown me that Belle and General were just as thrilled last year. However, I forgot what young golden's are like with energy. I take them out in the morning and evening, they race up and down the beach with great speed. Can't get them still to take a picture. I need Laurie and her camera! They haven't popped in my dreams, but I sure feel their spirit alive. Jolie lays out with me in the evening on the lounge chairs just like Belle did last year. We have fallen asleep two nights in a row, Rob has had to come wake us up to get us inside.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you had good time and puppies loved the place like Belle and General did.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, glad to read that you had a wonderful time in Galveston. I know it was a bittersweet trip for you. Still praying that Belle and General visit you in your dreams.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Natg*

Nath

Glad you have a great time in Galveston. I remember General!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you. So glad you had a wonderful time at the beach. I am sure General and Belle were watching over you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Love you guys!

I was able to snap a picture of the pups in the same spot on the deck as I did last year with Belle and General. Got some pretty pictures of Lauren too! I'll load them up.


----------

